# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Hỏi nơi nhận cắt roăng (gioăng) cao su.

## minhtriet

Chào các bác.
Mình cần cắt 2 cái roăng bằng cao su chịu nhiệt, dày 5.5mm, đường kính ngoài 72mm và đường kính trong 58mm. Bác nào biết nơi nhận làm xin chỉ giúp, có địa chỉ hay số đt càng tốt.
Cảm ơn các bác.

----------


## Luyến

Bác chu có nguyên liệu chạy ra chỗ nào có máy cnc cắt Quảng cáo nhờ họ cắt giúp. 
Cho em hỏi thêm chút bác chủ cắt roăng lớn vậy làm gì ạ em hơi tò mò  :Big Grin:

----------

minhtriet

----------


## minhtriet

> Bác chu có nguyên liệu chạy ra chỗ nào có máy cnc cắt Quảng cáo nhờ họ cắt giúp. 
> Cho em hỏi thêm chút bác chủ cắt roăng lớn vậy làm gì ạ em hơi tò mò


Thanks bác nhưng bác có biết loại dao gì cắt được không? Cái roăng này đặt gọn trong lòng bàn tay thì đâu có lớn? Roăng này nằm trong máy pha cafe.

----------


## Ga con

Cắt bằng laser chứ dao không cắt được đâu anh.
Hoặc cắt định hình phôi rồi đưa vào khuôn ép nóng ra hình dạng mong muốn.

Thanks.

----------

minhtriet

----------


## ppgas

Đi ra chỗ bán ống nhựa mua cái ron hoặc kiếm miếng cao su tự cắt cho nó nhanh bác.

----------

minhtriet

----------


## minhtriet

> Đi ra chỗ bán ống nhựa mua cái ron hoặc kiếm miếng cao su tự cắt cho nó nhanh bác.


Chào bác, lâu ngày quá :d
Lúc trước mình vào cửa hàng phụ tùng ô tô mua cái gần giống về rồi cắt, mài dùng cũng được, nhưng giờ họ hết hàng rồi..
@Bác Gà: giải pháp bác nói là đúc rồi, cần phải có phụ gia và kỹ thuật... quá khả năng của mình

----------


## Luyến

> Thanks bác nhưng bác có biết loại dao gì cắt được không? Cái roăng này đặt gọn trong lòng bàn tay thì đâu có lớn? Roăng này nằm trong máy pha cafe.


mách bác ra chỗ có máy quảng cáo vì họ làm dịch vụ nhiều. em chưa cắt cao su chịu nhiệt nhưng cao su lót ở giữa khớp nối thi thoảng em cũng cắt dùng dao 1 me xoắn.
tại em thấy cãi lỗ 5.5mm là lớn ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## minhtriet

> mách bác ra chỗ có máy quảng cáo vì họ làm dịch vụ nhiều. em chưa cắt cao su chịu nhiệt nhưng cao su lót ở giữa khớp nối thi thoảng em cũng cắt dùng dao 1 me xoắn.
> tại em thấy cãi lỗ 5.5mm là lớn ạ


Chào bác.
Thật ra roăng này dùng trong môi trường hơi nước sôi nên nói là cao su chịu nhiệt chứ ko yêu cầu cao lắm. Tấm cao su bác show có phải là cao su silicone ko? Nếu đúng vậy thì cao su này chịu nhiệt tốt. Nhờ bác cắt giúp luôn được không vì trong mình kiếm ko ra phôi cao su.

----------


## Luyến

đây là cao su kếp giống với cao su ở đế của những đôi giầy, dép kếp ấy ạ. không biết có làm được việc của bác không. em mua cái này ở chợ trời bác ạ. hôm trước em thấy 1 bác thợ tiện ở đầu xón cũng chế cao su này làm roăng cho cây ben thủy lực rồi.

----------


## Ga con

Cái này là PU các bác ạ. Đắt hơn cao su nhiều, chắc bằng giá với silicon cao su như bác nói.
Cao su silicon thì chủ yếu dùng cho mấy chỗ sạch và cần ma sát nhiều. PU thì gia công được chứ cao su thì rất khó cắt.
Thanks.

----------

Luyến, minhtriet

----------


## thuhanoi

Loại PU này tụi máy laser nó không chịu cắt đâu, nó hôi và khói mù mịt quá ư là nhiều, tụi nó sợ hang xóm gọi 114

----------

Luyến, minhtriet

----------


## Tuấn

Nếu chỉ có vài cái, cụ chủ mua cái mũi khoét gỗ về cắt cho nhanh:



Kẹp chặt vào đâu đó, dùng máy khoan bàn khoét lỗ trong trước, lỗ ngoài sau. Tấm nhựa cụ Luyến đưa lên hơi vàng, loại trong trong đục đục như nước gạo chịu 160 độ thì phải, bọn em dùng để cho máy bơm nước nóng ngon choét

----------

minhtriet

----------


## minhtriet

> Nếu chỉ có vài cái, cụ chủ mua cái mũi khoét gỗ về cắt cho nhanh:
> 
> 
> 
> Kẹp chặt vào đâu đó, dùng máy khoan bàn khoét lỗ trong trước, lỗ ngoài sau. Tấm nhựa cụ Luyến đưa lên hơi vàng, loại trong trong đục đục như nước gạo chịu 160 độ thì phải, bọn em dùng để cho máy bơm nước nóng ngon choét


Cái mũi khoét này thì e có sẵn nhưng phôi cao su trắng đó ko kiếm được cho nên phải nhờ làm thôi bác ơi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ga con

> Loại PU này tụi máy laser nó không chịu cắt đâu, nó hôi và khói mù mịt quá ư là nhiều, tụi nó sợ hang xóm gọi 114


Nó bay mùi khai bác ạ  :Big Grin:  (mùi Ure như nước tiểu ấy). À, em nhớ ra rồi, ngoài chợ HN họ gọi là cao su dập, trong này gọi là PU.
@ bác Tuấn: Cao su silicon thì chịu nhiệt vô địch rồi (có loại chịu đến 400 độ C lận), dễ cắt hơn cao su lưu hóa thường, nhưng cắt bằng cái của bác nó chạy đi, sai hình hết  :Wink: . Đắt lém, em nhớ không nhầm tầm 400k/kg.

Thanks.

----------


## minhtriet

Đã Luyến đã nhận làm giúp . Thanks các bác.

----------


## Luyến

dạo này em đang bị stress nặng ạ. Nhận được kèo thơm của cụ sẽ giúp em giảm căng thẳng đấy ạ. miếng nhựa của em dầy 8mm. Em cứ cắt cho cụ đường kính ngoài 72mm, đường kính trong 58mm Dầy 8mm nhé. Em ngại đi mua miếng nhựa mới lám.

----------


## vietnamcnc

PU = Poly urethan

Có lẽ tổng hợp từ các loại nước tiểu thành chất dẻo cao phân tử.

PU vẫn cắt cnc được.

Xịt nước xà bông hvào chotrônhặc tưới dầu vào cho trơn.

----------

Luyến

----------


## minhtriet

> dạo này em đang bị stress nặng ạ. Nhận được kèo thơm của cụ sẽ giúp em giảm căng thẳng đấy ạ. miếng nhựa của em dầy 8mm. Em cứ cắt cho cụ đường kính ngoài 72mm, đường kính trong 58mm Dầy 8mm nhé. Em ngại đi mua miếng nhựa mới lám.


Ok bác, thanks bác nhiều, hết bao nhiêu bác pm giúp luôn.

----------


## writewin

su vàng vàng anh luyến úp lên, ngoài Đà Nẵng em hay đi mua về làm su dập, loại này có độ đàn hồi rất cao, em thường dùng để tách phôi ra khỏi khuôn dập, loại này ngoài đà nẵng có nhiều và độ dày cũng nhiều, anh có ra Đà Nẵng thì em dắt đi mua vì cùng chổ bán nhôm luôn, loại này cắt bằng kéo tốt hoặc đẹp nhất là anh mua cái khoét lổ như anh Tuấn up ấy, vì là roan su nên cũng ko cần độ chính xác cao nên cắt bằng tay là nhanh nhất, he he, còn nếu làm số lượng cực lớn thì làm cái khuôn rồi đúc cao su thôi, cần em giới thịu chổ đúc luôn, vì bên em cũng hay đúc các con lăn băng tải cho mấy nhà máy dệt và xi măng trong thành phô, hoặc ko mua mủ về tự đúc cũng dc, ^^, dể như anh bánh

----------

minhtriet

----------


## Tuấn

> su vàng vàng anh luyến úp lên, ngoài Đà Nẵng em hay đi mua về làm su dập, loại này có độ đàn hồi rất cao, em thường dùng để tách phôi ra khỏi khuôn dập, loại này ngoài đà nẵng có nhiều và độ dày cũng nhiều, anh có ra Đà Nẵng thì em dắt đi mua vì cùng chổ bán nhôm luôn, loại này cắt bằng kéo tốt hoặc đẹp nhất là anh mua cái khoét lổ như anh Tuấn up ấy, vì là roan su nên cũng ko cần độ chính xác cao nên cắt bằng tay là nhanh nhất, he he, còn nếu làm số lượng cực lớn thì làm cái khuôn rồi đúc cao su thôi, cần em giới thịu chổ đúc luôn, vì bên em cũng hay đúc các con lăn băng tải cho mấy nhà máy dệt và xi măng trong thành phô, hoặc ko mua mủ về tự đúc cũng dc, ^^, dể như anh bánh


Cụ dạy em cái món đúc cao su với. Em cần mấy chục cái cục cao su tròn, dài cỡ 5cm mà đi đặt hoài chả ai nhận làm, họ chê số lượng ít quá hu hu  :Smile: 

Hình dạng nó thế này ạ:



ngày xưa em nhờ anh bạn quen cái xưởng đúc cao su, họ đúc cho 1 bao tải, bi chừ hết òi mà đặt không ai nhận  :Smile:

----------


## tpproe

> Chào các bác.
> Mình cần cắt 2 cái roăng bằng cao su chịu nhiệt, dày 5.5mm, đường kính ngoài 72mm và đường kính trong 58mm. Bác nào biết nơi nhận làm xin chỉ giúp, có địa chỉ hay số đt càng tốt.
> Cảm ơn các bác.


Bác ghé qua đây nha: songnguyengasket.com.vn bên này chuyên gia công gioăng các loại đó hoạt bạn liên hệ qua số: 0986493434

----------

